# S&W Compact Slide Pitting



## Zsartell (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm having a hard time finding any info on this. Has anyone ever had the front left side of their S&W Compact slide start to pit? I am on my second slide from S&W and I was hoping they would replace it with a stainless version, but from what they told me they wont and now want me to send it in again for repair. I carry this daily in a custom leather holster and am very diligent about keeping it oiled and dry.


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

Which handgun and caliber do you have. I have the 9 Shield since last Fall and it seems fine. Leather can hold moisture but it sounds unusual. Stainless can rust but it's more resistant.


----------

